# Ikariam on Eta



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Ok who on Eta and where?

Sauriios[32:40] > Dragonslair

Sulfur island


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

You are here:
World > Pesios[45:64] ? Alan

Wine

9hrs 25mins away from you Paul


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Do you know where Kleen is?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Eraeos [60:43]


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Maybe I'll pay him a visit and while i'm there pop into "new sexy town", sounds like a nice place,


Are we going to form another alliance and if so where?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

its Krystal Massage Parlour with the sound of it !

I'm up for an alliance - not bothered where , there's tons of space everywhere !


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

We could meet somewhere in the middle of us so our 1st town isn't a waste. Somewhere like 40:50 should be close enough for all of us.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Me and Dare-2B-Dutch have both started on the same island [60:43]and are going to start up an alliance soon....the whole aim on this world for us is going to be purely military strength, pillaging and warfare.

Shame i cant transfer my gunsmen over from Zeta

BTW I have marble on Eta and am looking for wine


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Me and Dare-2B-Dutch have both started on the same island [60:43]and are going to start up an alliance soon....the whole aim on this world for us is going to be purely military strength, pillaging and warfare.
> 
> Shame i cant transfer my gunsmen over from Zeta
> 
> BTW I have marble on Eta and am looking for wine


Like the sound of that, i'm in.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I'm going to stick my first colony with you guys then.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Glossmax said:


> I'm going to stick my first colony with you guys then.


Let us know when youre in. We have marble and crystal so far, going for sulphur next


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I am currently on a Sulfur island. Although to far away to be useful.
Just need 300 more in Gold and over I come.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Glossmax said:


> I am currently on a Sulfur island. Although to far away to be useful.
> Just need 300 more in Gold and over I come.


Just got my embassy so will upgrade that to level 3 during the day and then we can found the alliance.

So far we have between the two of us

2 x marble
1 x crystal
1 x sulphur


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

We have a nice little alliance running on ETA now.
Only 4 of us so far.
We are being much more aggressive on this world as it's a bit more enjoyable.
Look out for us. HELL on ETA.
All are welcome, but active pllayers please.
Cheers


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Is anyone else having trouble logging on to eta. I cant get on at all. When i enter my login details and hit enter it just takes me to a blank browser window but i can log in to Zeta and epsilom no probs.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

One more alliance application coming your way Glossmax.

I have one colony ready to be sent out.....will i colinise the wine island next to you?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Bero said:


> One more alliance application coming your way Glossmax.
> 
> I have one colony ready to be sent out.....will i colinise the wine island next to you?


Up to you (wine, Crstal or Sulfur would be good), any of the four islands there will be fine. Our capitals are on the Marble island so 4 towns on there. The other islands have 2 towns of ours on each.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok, i'll be there tomorrow morning!

How are the Hell alliance doing in the neighbourhood? I see a few LAPU towns!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Bero said:


> Ok, i'll be there tomorrow morning!
> 
> How are the Hell alliance doing in the neighbourhood? I see *a few LAPU* towns!


We're doing fine and the above are getting a slap


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Anyone else fancy either joining ETA ?

Its a VERY active alliance - I think we have had at least one battle every day - sometimes 2 or 3 at a time with different people.

Just to let you know you CAN run Epsilon and ETA at the same time , no rules broken about multi accounting as long as its on a different server. (which it is)


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

VERY Active is an understatement, my battle screen seems to be permanently glowing red with all the incomings........u just gotta luv a good war

And just noticed weve gained a few places on the alliance highscore board...top 40 now


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

joined

Threnios[73:40]

where are we moving to?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Serious said:


> joined
> 
> Threnios[73:40]
> 
> where are we moving to?


We are around the 60:43 region , but some alliance members are spread far and wide .... You are 4.5 hrs away from the bulk of us - but having said that we are not on our islands enough to notice where we are based !

pillage pillage pillage !


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Its been five days since all my ships and troops were in the harbour/island together. Arranging a get together within the hour unless anything crops up.

Cancel that....just found a good source of wood and gold


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Basherville on 72:43 pillaged me with 29 swordsmen and 5 rams. he got 8 gold. ha.
I havent joined the alliance yet but when i do can we wipe this guy off the planet?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Serious said:


> Basherville on 72:43 pillaged me with 29 swordsmen and 5 rams. he got 8 gold. ha.
> I havent joined the alliance yet but when i do can we wipe this guy off the planet?


Sure can mate

Get yourself researched and join in the fun :thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Is the alliance called hades?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Serious said:


> Is the alliance called hades?


Yes it was hell - but people couldn't spell it.

So now its Hades :thumb:

Fill ya Barracks - You will need em (daily)


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

i'm waiting to join also, is Hades the alliance name?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Stan said:


> i'm waiting to join also, is Hades the alliance name?


 Hades is the tag (to search for in your embassy) :thumb:

Full title is Hope In Hell


----------



## fluffy (Sep 8, 2008)

Just started on eta (also active on epsilon) 
Coords: Oughauos[39:40] Alto.
It's still a small town but working hard on expanding.
And then time to kick some *ss :devil:


----------

